# KA-->SR on U13



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

I thought it was very possible since U13 Bluebird comes with SRs in Japan, but is there anybody did this swap? Someone told me it is impossible (no simple drop in) unless you do the major modification to the engine mounts. Is that true?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2002)

CarbonBlack200 said:


> *I thought it was very possible since U13 Bluebird comes with SRs in Japan, but is there anybody did this swap? Someone told me it is impossible (no simple drop in) unless you do the major modification to the engine mounts. Is that true? *


yes a guy name KARL from aust in www.altimas.net


----------



## southcuban (Oct 30, 2006)

i think u do have to do some fabin in the bay but there is an altima same as mine up in new england that i was told has the bluebird. i know that its awd from what i have head i think the guy just caped the drive line going back and just uses the FWD tran on it. if u were to do driveline back u would have to move the exaust probl. custom bends and use the path the exasut runs but u would also need the pumpkin and know how in install it on the back end. its fully possible but it will take time and planing and alot of bandades


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

southcuban said:


> i think u do have to do some fabin in the bay but there is an altima same as mine up in new england that i was told has the bluebird. i know that its awd from what i have head i think the guy just caped the drive line going back and just uses the FWD tran on it. if u were to do driveline back u would have to move the exaust probl. custom bends and use the path the exasut runs but u would also need the pumpkin and know how in install it on the back end. its fully possible but it will take time and planing and alot of bandades


Don't forget the gas tank... thats in the way too


----------



## southcuban (Oct 30, 2006)

well thats only if u are gonna put the full conversion in to it. some ppl will use the bluebird just to get the power from the sr and still be able to be FWD. its some what easyer to just rebuild the motor on a KA and run boost the only diffrence is that it cant hold redline as good as the sr motor can.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Ummm, Hey guys, If you wanna use an SR20, you just flip it 90degrees. Its not rocket science. The way I see it your better off with the KA. They make turbos and stuff for it, you have more torque out the box. Its a good solid platform. You really cant put much power or torque on the U13 chassis cuz of the half shafts. The solution to the problem is porche halfshafts. I tried to look into making my altima RWD and the problem comes when the car is a unibody. You really cant change the design without compromising the car.


----------



## southcuban (Oct 30, 2006)

not just that but with the SR u hold the red line better then a ka also it give u more power to get out of a conor if drifting that is if u take the shell conversion with the bodys or in general. also the motor is lighter the only thign about the ka is its a steel block not an alumin like the sr the point is to get an altima to be converted to a RWD set up u can make them all wheel drive with the SR blue bird. swap. now with taht u can keep either FWD or RWD pending what u want. and u have to custom fit the drive line and do mods to the undercarrage of the body run it where the exaust is and re run the exaust.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't want to sound rude, but have you seen under the car?The muff is all twisted. Good luck running a dependable drive shaft or in your case a series of drive shafts that will hold th power. If you want a drift car that will hold a red line, get a silvia(240sx). The SR20de bolts right on. you just pull out the KA20DE(like in our altimas) and thats that. So the answer to the question is you cann do the SR20DE swap on an altina in the place of keeping the KA20DE.


----------

